#  Schulmedizin >   Frage zum Medikament >

## manni2704

Aufgrund einer Kontaktallergie an den Händen, muß ich Prednisolon 5mg 2 mal täglich einnehmen.(Packung 50 Stück). Wie lange oder etc. hat der Hautarzt keinerlei Informationen herausgegeben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Mengeneinheiten sich auf die Dauer meines Krankenscheins beziehen.(21 Tage). Frage ist nun, ob ich nach 3 Wochen die Dosis absetzen kann oder ich es ausschleichen lassen müsste?! 
Vielen Dank im voraus.

----------


## josie

Hallo Manni!
Da solltest Du wirklich Rücksprache mit deinem Hautarzt halten, das kann ja auch telefonisch erfolgen. Es kann gut sein, daß Du das Cortison noch weiternehmen mußt, aber diese Frage kann man hier im Forum nicht beantworten, da dazu die notwendigen Informationen fehlen.

----------

